# ignition switch stuck in accessory



## averageaf (Dec 22, 2016)

I inherited a 2006 (possibly 2007? no one seems to know) sentra with the smart key from my wife's family. I'm having an issue where, when i try to turn the car off after driving, the ignition switch will stick in the accessory position (this car doesnt use a key in the ignition, there is a switch on the steering column instead). I can turn the car back on from there, but it will not turn all the way to the off position. 

There seem to be 4 positions: ON (activates the starter), accessory (position while the car is running; lights and radio when the car is not running), half off (im not sure what this position is for, all electronics are off, but the car beeps as though something has been left on), and finally fully off (this is where the key refuses to go).

If i spend 10 minutes jiggling the key it will eventually turn fully back and i can leave, but im hoping to fix it completely. I did a quick search of the forum and didnt see this issue, though i may have just missed it. Hopefully someone can help me out!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Haven't heard of the issue, but, I can probably help you with your year. I believe 2006 still used regular keys, so you probably have a 2007. To be sure, look under your hood for the emissions label. Somewhere near the bottom, it should state that this vehicle complies with (2006 or 2007) emissions, etc., etc. That will be the year of the vehicle, assuming your hood is original. It should also be listed on your vehicle registration, but that's not always 100% the case (DMV has made mistakes in the past).


----------

